# Breeding Questions



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello! So I have this new desire to breed my first spawn and it won't go away. I plan on doing it, but I'll have to do it once I move officially down to lower Virginia (1 Year). This is because I'm getting a lot of room in the new house (like seriously, one of the bedrooms is a master bedroom with a bathroom and walk-in closet.). So I decided to do my first spawn when I move since I'll be living there for four years (college afterward.-.) and all the space. But since I'm a planner, I'm asking my questions now. I heard you should feed the fry mosquito eggs or something by leaving a bucket of water out, but I don't think I really want to do that xD. 

What are the other ways of feeding them? Should you water change or just leave the filter on? (Water change seems a bit hard since they're so tiny) How much would I feed them each? Would a 10g work for spawning? How/when do you know when a male is a male and when you should remove it into a separate tank? IAL works with them right? How often would I need to change the IAL?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Oops wrong place! I'll redo it in the breeding section xD


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats on the new place!



> I heard you should feed the fry mosquito eggs...


That would be the most inconsistent food source imaginable.



> What are the other ways of feeding them?
> Should you water change or just leave the filter on?
> Would a 10g work for spawning?
> How/when do you know when a male is a male and when you should remove it into a separate tank?
> IAL works with them right?


I believe these are ALL answered in the sticky...or anything that comes up in google if you search "betta breeding". And water changes aren't hard at all.



> How often would I need to change the IAL?


Some take them out when they start to decompose. Some leave them in until they completely decompose. It makes no difference.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=116065
http://www.bettatalk.com/

I see that others commented in the other thread.


----------

